# Skagit shooting heads and mow tips



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys I'm just looking for some opinions on what weight shooting heads you prefer on an 11' 7wt switch rod and what tips you like when fishing medium sized rivers and/or rivers with lower gradient and slower flows. I just picked up a 450 grain Skagit max from rio and I'm pretty sure my 9'of t14 is a bit too heavy for the water I swing and am looking for input on what you guys are running in similar situations. Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

depends on the rod you got like a beulah switch is different then a tfo switch rod. cause of the taper of the rod. if really wondering i would try to find a 12 weight double taper line and a good digital grain scale like they carry at three river archery same one i got. any ways put it on the scale and cut off about 400 grains and try it on the rod. if it's too heavy at that point cut off about 25 grains at a time till your on the money. but remember when doing the spey cast you got to keep the sink tip moving to make the cast. this is why you maybe having a problem.

but ya i guessing the head of the line should be about 300-400 grains. this is depending on which rod you got and what it will handle. i am thinking the head should be 325 -350 then what ever amount in t-17 for the tip like 9 feet would bring it up to the 450 grains it will max out at. right now you got a 450 grain head grain head on it and about 126 grains of tip total of 576 and your going to want a lot less... i would think the 350gr head would be best cause you can turn over more sink tip with it... don't over do it in weight cause when you add in moving water it make it harder yet.. 

any ways here is a link to chart of rods with grain weights just to guesstimate what grain weight to do then try it out with. i use a 12 weight dt line for a regular fly rod and hack it up i buy them on the clearance rack to chop pieces cause there cheap. then when you match the correct weight by a skagit head meant for the rod. but your going to need a running line to go with. if you don't got one yet get one like rio slick shooter for 10 bucks best i have tried. you attach it to the shooting head and test it out then attach it to the skagit head when you buy it any ways see links. if i was you i would sell the skagit head and try to recoup the money for a new one. but that's up to you also there is a "a" then a "b" rating the "a" rating is faster then the "b" rating on this chart. i think i am using a 550 grain skagit on my 13 foot 6 inch 8/9 spey rod. just remember that chart is guesstimate for the correct grains so be care full... it just a were to start not this is it. 


http://www.rioproducts.com/skin/summit/pdf/2013_RIO_Spey_Line_Recs.pdf


http://www.3riversarchery.com/3Rivers+Digital+Pocket+Grain+Scale_i5962_baseitem.html



hope you get it now any ways best of luck....


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

So I used that same chart from rio when choosing my Skagit head but I'm wondering if I misunderstood its weight recommendations.. it suggests 425-475 for the Skagit.. but does that recommendation mean the Skagit plus the weight of the tip? I understood it as just the weight of the Skagit shooting head.. it's a tfo deer creek 11' 7wt.. New toys can be a bit confusing sometimes..I've always run switch line on that setup until now. It seems like I need a 350 grain Skagit to leave room for the weight of the tip I'm using so that my total weight, Skagit plus tip, is not more than the Skagit recommendation(425-475grains). It's that correct or am I over thinking this?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

email or call Bob at great lakes fly shop / great lakes spey shop (Rockford, MI.), he will explain everything and walk you thru just the right combo for your rod...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

From what I have been told and experienced, you are correct in your thinking. The Rio recommendations are for a starting point, but that said, the 425-475 gr. for your rod should be the total finished weight. I have found it is best to be on the light side rather than the heavy to start with, as you can always add. I have started carrying short (12"-36") leadcore and T14 heads that can be added just below the Skagit to give a better presentation of the fly.

D


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I did call the great lakes shop and they explained it really well for me. Just made up some shorter t14 tips headed out to give em a try. Thanks for the help everyone.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

swaprat said:


> depends on the rod you got like a beulah switch is different then a tfo switch rod. cause of the taper of the rod. if really wondering i would try to find a 12 weight double taper line and a good digital grain scale like they carry at three river archery same one i got. any ways put it on the scale and cut off about 400 grains and try it on the rod. if it's too heavy at that point cut off about 25 grains at a time till your on the money. but remember when doing the spey cast you got to keep the sink tip moving to make the cast. this is why you maybe having a problem.
> 
> but ya i guessing the head of the line should be about 300-400 grains. this is depending on which rod you got and what it will handle. i am thinking the head should be 325 -350 then what ever amount in t-17 for the tip like 9 feet would bring it up to the 450 grains it will max out at. right now you got a 450 grain head grain head on it and about 126 grains of tip total of 576 and your going to want a lot less... i would think the 350gr head would be best cause you can turn over more sink tip with it... don't over do it in weight cause when you add in moving water it make it harder yet..
> 
> ...



that is why i said the two high lighted in red parts. it seemed like you had to much sink tip on it the most you will ever need in Michigan maybe 3-4 foot max. this is why i cut a ten foot section in to 4 tips like 1 foot 2 foot 3 foot and 4 foot section all equal 10 foot for fishing streamers. it not like your indy fishing unless you get a floating skagit head. if you need 6 foot 4 foot and 2 foot = 6 foot right but i don't think you will need it. loop the end of the t-14 so you can loop-de-loop connect them... 





StonedFly said:


> Thanks guys! I did call the great lakes shop and they explained it really well for me. Just made up some shorter t14 tips headed out to give em a try. Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


that why i was wondering the rod it's high lighted above in the link. i think 450 will be in between fast and slow action for that rod. but trust me it's right in the window you mite have to try water hauling the spey cast with the 4 foot of t-14 on it too. like that of the snake roll or barrel roll cast any ways here is a great link on casting and how to do it with your skagit head. 

http://www.rioproducts.com/skin/summit/pdf/RIO_Spey_Casting_Manual.pdf


----------

